# Not crazy about runflats--



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

After 3,000 miles on my new 6, I am underwhelmed with the runflat tires the factory mounts. There is really no way to carry a spare. 

Anyone have suggestions for alternatives?


----------



## Not_Applicable (Aug 1, 2004)

Whats wrong with runflat tires? Having trouble with them or something?

For whats it worth, runflats are better than spares. In a couple of years runflats will be standard in almost all cars and spares will be rendered obsolete, my friend.


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*Hard*

riding, hard compound Goodyears don't do much for spirited driving. They are unforgiving on uneven pavement, and break loose too easily in the wet. My sense is that better handling and better grip would come from a tire with less stiff sidewalls and a softer rubber compound.


----------



## Not_Applicable (Aug 1, 2004)

I actually enjoy the rather bumpy rides. It feels like you're driving on a road and not on ice..

But if you don't like it that much, then get the 18 inch wheels instead.


----------



## Spngd (Feb 28, 2004)

*tire pressure matters*

Just had a flat repair on my "sport" run flats. The repairman inflated my tires to 34 psi all around on completion. The ride was way too hard. My DRC activated even on dry roads. I reset to 30/front and 32/rears and find it much better. My main complaint is the limited availability in out of the way places if I get a flat!!


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*I'll try the lower pressures--*

I have the 18 inch wheels. If I were in NC all the time it would be a lot better, but I am using the car in another state and on these roads, a Hummer might be better.

The hard compound sure feels greasy in the rain.


----------



## grigia42 (Aug 10, 2004)

Do I have to follow the recomended guideline from BMW? I have an 03 il w/ 18 and runflats. I tried bringing the fronts down to 30psi and the backs to 32. I thought the car was riding very hard and noisy. Well the car kept telling me I had a flat, reinflated to BMW specs and the warning went away. It still rides loud. Do I have to follow BMW specs?


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*Singing tires*

--On the new 6 series, you must recalibrate the computer after significant pressure changes, or the car thinks it is having a flat. I would think the 7 has this same iDrive feature.

As to the noise, while pressure affects the amount of noise a tire puts out, tread pattern and carcass construction are greater contributors to tire noise. I just keeping thinking about the handling and grip of conventional tires, and want to change, but cannot go with an option likely to leave me stranded if I get a flat.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

My 3er with the runflats is like that too - it feels very greasy in the rain. I've tried the recommended pressures and a pound or 2 over but it didn't seem to make a difference. I don't mind the ride too much. As far as a flat tire goes, if things go bad I still have a spare tire anyway.


----------



## Not_Applicable (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't know if it makes a difference but I ride Bridgestone 19inch runflats. It does feel hard on the road. I have yet to try it on wet surfaces though. I guess it's just a matter of driving slowly and carefully.


----------



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*runflats*

They are very hard on any kind of bumpy road and definitely tricky in the wet. I am going to wait to see how the tire technology develops in the next year and see what happens in the aftermarket. The suspension is quite hard but it is difficult to decide how much is suspension design and how much is tire walls. I am running the 19 inch wheels.


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*Rough streets*

Streets and highways are rough where I am using the car, and so I elected the 18" wheels. I think Michelin Pilot Sport A/S, or PS2 would be a much better ride than the runflats.

Either tire would perform better in the rain than these, too, I think. They [Goodyear runflats] are positively greasy in the wet.

I am uncomfortable with the 50 miles in aspect of the runflats, too, as the car is used in areas where 50 miles wouldn't get me to a dealer who knows anything about runflat tires.


----------

